# Help on power supply



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I got my hands on 2 Boris talking skulls. One,is wired for a transformer and has a jack to adapt to an outside sound feed. The other is powered by 6 AA batteries and has a Microbone.

I am electronically challenged ,but I think I can adapt the Microbone to an adaptor for using outside sound. 

I have never learned or tried doing anything electronic so adapting the power supply by making my own circuit board scares the boo out of me. 

While I was looking at the set up I wondered.....AND HERE IS MY QUESTION FOR ALL YOU ELECTRONIC WIZARDS>>>> 

Can I take the in and out wires off the battery pack and just put a 9 volt adaptor to accept a transformer and use the eletonics already installed in the skull to operate it?

This seems like it would work but I do not want to fry the unit if I can help it.
Any advice would be really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You need to check the voltage of the battery pack before wiring in wall wart. 6 AA batteries could have an output from 1.5 volts to 9 volts, depending on how they're wired. Assuming the battery pack is 9 volts, make sure your wall wart is regulated, many are not. I have a 9 volt wart that puts out ~23 VDC, no kidding. Other than that, it should work just fine.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Otaku!
You said...."You need to check the voltage of the battery pack before wiring in wall wart."
Can I just put a meter on these same out going wires and read thier out put? Is it that simple?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure is. Just connect the wires to your voltage meter, you'll see the battery pack voltage.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you , so much Otaku,for your input. 
I found an MP3 of 2 joking skells and have 2 oscillating fans in the garage.
This year I am going to build a creepy stage and set up the skells as dead comics.This electronics was the hardest part for me. 
Baby steps...maybe after this I can move to something a litle more complicated.
You just helped make it alot easier. I love this forum because of the help one can get from people like you. Thanks ,so much again.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey spoke,

Sorry to be a party pooper, but what Otaku said just will NOT work. I know this is hard to hear, but I speak the truth.

So now all you have left is to pack up those Boris skulls and send them to me. I will dispose of them properly.

Just kidding. 

Great find, been looking for these ( at a reasonable price) since they have been off the market. The electronics in this are pretty straightforward. Take a video when you get it finished.

*Secretly lusting over your skulls*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You know, slimy has a good point there. Just to verify the voltage, send them to me and I'll check them out no charge. I figure two or three Halloweens should be enough time! LOL


----------

